
Show HN: Jetson Nano powered Robot research platform - jki275
https://github.com/JKI757/Robot_c-
======
jki275
The Jetson Nano is an under used product for a robotics platform, so the goal
of this project is to get a platform started to provide a basis for this.

Currently this project is running a custom C++ application on the Jetson, and
doing the driver controls through a nodeMCU connected to a servo for steering
and a motor driver for propulsion. It's relatively easy to build from readily
available parts, and will be even easier once I get the PWM code ported over
to the Jetson (in progress now).

